# Lightroom Enfuse : Higher dynamic range vs any single native file?



## cookiecutter (Jun 25, 2014)

I've been reading through several websites but still couldn't get a clear understanding of how Enfuse works. 

for background, i shoot on a 6d with L lenses in .cr2 format. 

after enfusing the 0,-2,+2 RAW files into 1 single TIF file, does it mean that the single TIF file contains the ENTIRE dynamic range of all the 3 files? what i know is that TIF files supposedly contain less editing flexibility than its native counterparts. 

please enlighten me. 

thanks!


----------



## cookiecutter (Jul 5, 2014)

nobody knows?


----------



## Jimmsp (Jul 5, 2014)

You asked : does it mean that the single TIF file contains the ENTIRE dynamic range of all the 3 files?

I have never used it, so I don't know. Their site claims "greater dynamic range" and someplace else says "looks like" an HDR. And another says:  creating images with a better dynamic range.
There appear to be parameters that you can set to select different regions.

So I think the literal answer to your question is NO ( not the entire) but it is probably pretty close; eg there may be a a few very small areas that are left out that could have intensities that are more or less than what was created; and you might not see them anyway.


----------

